# Timing carb cycling and keto effecting carb sensitivity



## silverback66 (Oct 1, 2015)

I was planning on getting a good fat loss diet program together for this coming winter/spring. Originally I planned on doing a month of keto to start then carb cycling until I got bf down where I wanted it to be. 
But after thinking about it I started to wonder if keto immediately before carb cycling would have any negative effects on carb sensitivity. Without over thinking things, would it be more beneficial to carb cycle first to continue hopefully adding lean mass as well as cutting fat first, then keto at the end to push fat loss even further. 

When it comes down to it my main question is how will keto/carb cyclic diet effect carb sensitivity when used one after the other. I'm also open to any other input on the subject. I've had great results with keto but carb cycling has for some reason been hard for me to stick to. However I want to sent my mind to it and really take it seriously this time around.


----------

